# Elektrofischen selbstgemacht



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

Moin!
Ich habe einen Privartteich aufgekauft und habe keine Ahnung was da wohl alles drin ist.. 
Mit einem Netz, ihr müsstet es kennen, dieses Grüne, was man über die Bäime spannt, damit die Vögel davon abbleiben, habe ich leider keinen erfolg gehabt, die sind immer abgehauen.
Nun möchte ich mir selbst etwas basteln, womit ich die fische an dieoberfläche bekomme.. Habe gehört, dass wenn man Strom auf den Teich setzt, die fische oben schwimmen und danach weiterleben..?

Wenn das richtig ist, würde es dann reichen, wenn ich zwei lkw batterien aneinander klebe und diese an einem Seil befestige, andem ich die batterien nach dem reinwerfen wieder rausziehen kann?
Reicht diese Spannung aus? Kann man die fische nach so einer stromschock atacke noch fangen oder wie lange dauert das, bis die wieder fressen? 
Eine weitere möglichkeit wäre vileicht dass ich dort einen Stromgenerator hinstelle, ihn anschmeiße und stumpf ein kabel in den teich leite.. müsste eigentlich klappen oder?

Bedanke mich schon im Vorraus  bei euch=) danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Fürs E-Fischen ist in D ein Schein und entsprechende Erlaubniss, voraussetzung.

Ich würde einfach mal eine Angel auswerfen und schauen was so kommt, immer mit der Ködergröße varieren.


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Vom angeln halte ich nicht viel.. würde da sonst, wenn ich weiß was da ist vil mit reusen und senken und aalleinen oderso angeln... ist ja ein pravatteich.. würd ja auch keiner merken  =)


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Elektrofischen darf man nur mit entspr. Prüfung. Die Kombination Strom und Wasser ist nicht ganz ungefährlich... Fön und Badewanne usw. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrofischerei

Kannst du den Teich ablassen?


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Nein, den teich kann ich nicht ablassen.. es geht hier ja darum, ob diese methoden möglich sind und nicht ob ichs darf.. ist ja mein privartteich und auch somit meine fische


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Dann kauf dir eine Reuse, kosten nicht die Welt und schmeiß das Teil mal über Nacht mit etwas Brot bestückt in den Teich, dann weißt schon mehr.


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

1. sind die eingänge ja nur 20 cm durchmesser und somir können karpfen, die da evtl schwimmen eh nicht reinschwimmen


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> 1. sind die eingänge ja nur 20 cm durchmesser und somir können karpfen, die da evtl schwimmen eh nicht reinschwimmen



Tjo, da bleibt doch nur die Angel


----------



## Downbeat (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Also warte...
Du hast einen Teich.
Du weisst nicht was drin ist.
Du möchtest wissen was drin ist.
Du willst da ein Stromkabel rein halten.
Soweit richtig?

Lass das sein!
Kauf oder bastel dir ein paar Reusen, wenn du vom Angeln und genrell vom fischen keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ne, da bleibt nur der STROM, weil ich angeln an sich hasse


----------



## JimmyEight (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Zwei LKW-Batterien einfach in den Teich schmeißen? Stromkabel einfach ins Wasser halten? 
Und im Profil: 
Bevorzugte Angelmethode(n)Reusen, Aalleinen, Senken
Ich hoffe, ein Moderator entfernt diesen Thread möglichst eilig...


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ohh maan echt wenn ich mir das durchlese muss ich echt lachen .. ^^
mit den baterien verpestet man doch nur den teich .. 
halt das stromkabel ma rein 

die zeitung hat dann ne neue schlagzeile ^^
:vik:


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

und wenn da nun 3 welse drin sind, die ich nicht in den reusen habe, woher weiß ich dann das die da drin sind... woche später wird mein dackel vom wels verputzt oder was?


----------



## TropicOrange (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> und wenn da nun 3 welse drin sind, die ich nicht in den reusen habe, woher weiß ich dann das die da drin sind... woche später wird mein dackel vom wels verputzt oder was?


 
oder du öffnest einfach die LKW-Batterien und kippst den Inhalt derselben in den Teich. Das was dann mit dem Bauch nach oben in der hellgrünen Suppe schwimmt, waren mal deine Fische.... |kopfkrat

Kerl, mal ehrlich...lass das mit dem Strom bleiben. Du tust dir selber keinen Gefallen damit...


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Da muß der Wels aber schon ein stattliches Format haben um einen Dackel zu fressen. 

Wenn sie dir durch das Stellnetz gegangen sind, können die so groß nicht sein. Falls aber das Netz zerfetzt war, dann würde ich mir um den Dacken Gedanken machen


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ich will die säure da nicht reinkippen, nur den strom dadraufmachen


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ja , lass ihn doch machen einmal muss man doch auf die Fresse fliegen mit seinen Ideen .. auch wenn's das erste odeer letzte mal ist


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

das netz war nciht zum angeln, es war 3mal so klein wie der teich selbst


----------



## siloaffe (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Hey #h

Die Nummer mit dem Generator find ich gut! Aber sag bescheid wenn du das machst ich komm gucken.:q 

So Spaß bei Seite. 

Wenn dir das Angeln nicht liegt kannste doch z.B. die Angeljugend von nem Verein zu Testfischen einladen:m. 
Oder du fragst bei euch im Bürgerbüro nach der Adresse von nem E-Fischer. Jedoch will der sicherlich endwerder Kohle oder zumindest die Fische.....#c 

LG Markus|kopfkrat


----------



## TropicOrange (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Christian13 schrieb:


> Ja , lass ihn doch machen einmal muss man doch auf die Fresse fliegen mit seinen Ideen .. auch wenn's das erste odeer letzte mal ist


 
Mhh, nee...ich bin ja eigentlich ein großer Freund der empirischen Erziehung (= lernen durch Schmerz).

...aber so ne Woche Intensivstation weil ihm die LKW-Batterien um die Ohren geflogen sind, kosten der Volksgemeinschaft halt doch einige Tausender...


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Nix davon!! bevor mir jemand die fische aus dem teich angelt tauche ich lieber nach ihnen.. obwohl ich nichtschwimmer bin


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Gut das du nicht schwimmen kannst .. dann hat sich das problem geklärt wie du aufm grund kommst !


----------



## siloaffe (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ou maaaaaan#q 

Dat Sommerloch muss doch bald bis zum Rand voller Scheissse sein bei dem wat hier wieder los ist........|uhoh:


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Versteh ich jetzt so nicht..


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> oder du öffnest einfach die LKW-Batterien und kippst den Inhalt derselben in den Teich. Das was dann mit dem Bauch nach oben in der hellgrünen Suppe schwimmt, waren mal deine Fische.... |kopfkrat


Klappt nicht, es würde eine exotherme Reaktion Stattfinden > Hitze, Wasserstoff und Gips würden entstehen, sofern genügend Kalk sich im Wasser befindet.


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ich finde das ganz ammüsant (KA wie man das schreibt#c) 

Nimm doch einfach ne Flinte setzt forellen ein und wenn eine springt dann gibts ne Kugel ^^
Dann haste wenigstens was zu tun


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

ehrlich gesagt? mir scheiß egal.. ich will ja nur wissen ob diese stromstärken ausreichen würden


----------



## Tom (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> Nein, den teich kann ich nicht ablassen.. es geht hier ja darum, ob diese methoden möglich sind und nicht ob ichs darf.. ist ja mein privartteich und auch somit meine fische



Auch wenn es "dein" Privatteich und "deine" Fische sind 
darfst, du damit laut *Tierschutzgesetz* nicht machen, was 
du willst. Dort gibt es eindeutige Texte. Justicia lässt grüßen. 
Der Link zu Wikipedia ist recht aufschlussreich 

Allerdings: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!

Zum Thema E-Fischen: Einfach ein paar Batterien oder gar
 Kabel ins Wasser schmeissen funzt nicht. Da bedarf es schon
 mehr Dampf welches nur eine Direkt-Leitung vom Kraftwerk
 bringen könnte! :q

Frag beim örtlichen Angelverein um Rat und evtl. Hilfe. 
Dort sollte es ausgebildete Kräfte und das nötige Equipment geben. 

Reusen: Es gibt auch Reusen mit größeren Durchmessern.


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Nochmal zum Elektrofischen . 

ich wäre für die Sache mit dem Generator^^


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

ich werde es mal probiern


----------



## Denni_Lo (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt? mir scheiß egal.. ich will ja nur wissen ob diese stromstärken ausreichen würden



Ausreichen ja, aber nicht zwingend zum auftreiben der Fische führen. E-Fischen wird mit speziellen Keschern geführt. Nur etwa 1/3 der Fische würden überhaupt aufsteigen udn der Radius des ganzen ist auch stark eingeschränkt.


----------



## Tom (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> Ne, da bleibt nur der STROM, weil ich angeln an sich hasse



Aber für eine Anmeldung im Anglerboard hat´s gereicht.#h


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Dann halt 2 generatoren


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Mal ne andere sache.. ein freund brennt selber schnapps... ich will das auch ausprobieren aber meine alten sollen davon nichts mitbekommen... es reicht ja eine kleine produktion.. reicht ein feuerzeug und ein esslöffel?


----------



## Der-Graf (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> ich werde es mal probiern



...sprach's und ward nie mehr gesehen. 

Mal im Ernst - das ist doch hier nur ein Thread, der der allgemeinen Belustigung dient, oder?^^


----------



## siloaffe (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Wenn dann 3. 
2 heben sich gegenseitig auf:q:q:q:q


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ne glaube ich nicht


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ja das ist bestimmt ein Trööt zur belustigung ^^


----------



## Tom (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Wenn dann 3.
> 2 heben sich gegenseitig auf:q:q:q:q



In Reihe oder parallel ?


----------



## Gandalf-haren (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Habe mir nur einen scherz erlaubt leute =) mfg euer basti


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

welcher basti ?


----------



## reno ateportas (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Was bitte schön machst du wenn du den Generator an hast und in den Teich fällst?! Glaubst du im ernst das einer dich dann da rausfischt.
Ganz erlich nimm eine Handgranate oder werde Berufsfischer.


----------



## Erdmännchen (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Jetzt nichts gegen die Stadt an sich, aber gibt es in Haren irgendwie erhöhte Strahlung?
Der eine faselt was vom Elektrofischen, die anderen knallen sich Bleie ins Gesicht und lachen sich darüber schlapp...

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass in naher Zukunft der Darwin Award nach Haren gehen wird.


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Jetzt nichts gegen die Stadt an sich, aber gibt es in Haren irgendwie erhöhte Strahlung?


Das AKW Emsland ist nicht weit entfernt...  :m
Aber Meppen liegt näher dran... #q :m


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Um das mal klarzustellen ...

ich und Steffen am Kanal und diese Blei Geschichte war verdammt lustig aber hätte schief gehen KÖNNEN . 

Ihr wisst ja .. OHNE SPASS KEIN FUN :m

Haren ist 'ne schöne Stadt,
da muss man sich benehmen 
und fahrn' wir mal woanders hin 
benehmen wir uns daneben 


Aus dem Landkreis Emsland kommen wir .. trinken Schnapps und lieterweise Bier und wir pflanzen ...


Den rest könnt ihr euch denken |wavey:


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Christian13 schrieb:


> Um das mal klarzustellen ...
> 
> ich und Steffen am Kanal und diese Blei Geschichte war verdammt lustig aber hätte schief gehen KÖNNEN .
> 
> Ihr wisst ja .. OHNE SPASS KEIN FUN :m


ja, klar,
HUMOR IST WENN MAN TROTZDEM LACHT...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Christian13 schrieb:


> und wir pflanzen ...



uns hoffentlich nicht fort; hoffe ich zumindest!#c:q


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

So muss dass !:vik:​


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Kann mal wer diese AKs und Trolle permbannen?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

panzer mein name,ich begrüsse sie......

batterien in den see schmeissen und wieder rausholen?|rolleyes
nicht dein ernst oder?:q


thread of the year:vik:


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ouh man...
Das sit jetzt nicht nur an dich gerichtet sondern auch andere User (z.b Montage ins Gesicht#q) wie kommt ihr auf so einen Schei? ?? 
Erklärt mir das mal oder ist das nur die "Jugend von heute" ?
Ich bin auch Jungendlicher und komme nicht auf so einen Schei? 
Wenn ich das schon höre: "mein Bekannter brennt schnaps, meint ihr ich kann das in klein nachmachen meine alten dürfen das aber nicht mitkriegen" oder "ich hab mit meinem Freund gewettet ich könnte dem keine Montage ins Gesicht werfen" da kriege ich schon zu viel !!
Kann man solche Idioten nicht einfach Sperren oder die Themen/Beiträge von denen Löschen ?


gruß Dennis


----------



## Hechters (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> Vom angeln halte ich nicht viel.. würde da sonst, wenn ich weiß was da ist vil mit reusen und senken und aalleinen oderso angeln... ist ja ein pravatteich.. würd ja auch keiner merken =)


 

Und wo für hast Du Dir den Teich dann angeschafft?
Willst nur mal so ELEKTROFISCHEN???

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> Ouh man...
> Das sit jetzt nicht nur an dich gerichtet sondern auch andere User (z.b Montage ins Gesicht#q) wie kommt ihr auf so einen Schei? ??
> Erklärt mir das mal oder ist das nur die "Jugend von heute" ?
> Ich bin auch Jungendlicher und komme nicht auf so einen Schei?
> ...


Ja, ich gebe dir recht, teilweise wirds nervig, aber manchmal ist es echt n´ lustiger Zeitvertreib an nem verregneten Nachmittag... :q :m


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Ne, ich finde das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr Lustig!

gruß Dennis


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

@ carphunter: jeder hat seine meinung...


----------



## neakls95 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Zumindest sollte er mal schreiben ob er das überlebt hat 

Guter Zeitvertreib Thread


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



neakls95 schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte er mal schreiben ob er das überlebt hat
> 
> Guter Zeitvertreib Thread


Quae nocent, docent. :m
Das kann´s aber nur, wenn er´s überlebt! :q


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Chillt doch alle mal .. D

Mein Lila auge sagt auch das das mit der Montage ziemlich dumm war D: 
Es bedankt sich jedes mal wenn ich mir die Salbe draufhau


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

@3 bist du auf deine Dummheit auch noch Stolz ?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Mein Gott gehts hier im Board bergab....


----------



## Christian13 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

@carphunter 
ne wer sagt'n das ?


----------



## Lümmy (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Könnt ihr beiden euch nicht im Trollforum anmelden? Unglaublich diese Spamer...angeln ist ******** aber ich melde mich mal im ANGLERboard an....macht Sinn wa#6|uhoh:


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

@3 niemand, aber bei deinem Verhalten kann es einem so echt vorkommen...


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Strom wäre da in der Tat eine Lösung.

Krempelt euch die Hosenbeine hoch und dann barfuß ab in den Teich, wo ihr euch um das stromführende Starkstromkabel balgen könnt!


----------



## Micha85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Also wenn schon Strom dann bitte Öko... Lad mal den Örtlichen Radsportclub ein. Die sollen ihre Dynamos mitbringen. :g

Dann sind diese Rennradfritzen vielleicht mal zu was nütze.


----------



## Jose (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> ...
> Nun möchte ich mir selbst etwas basteln, womit ich die fische an dieoberfläche bekomme...



Schnapphahnflasche, etwas Carbid und die fische sind an der Oberfläche.

alles ohne Strom ...

voilà :vik:

(ist doch schön, dass mensch präzise antworten auf präzise fragen bekommt)


----------



## Eichelfritte (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Gandalf-haren schrieb:


> Nein, den teich kann ich nicht ablassen.. es geht hier ja darum, ob diese methoden möglich sind und nicht ob ichs darf.. ist ja mein privartteich und auch somit meine fische



Ich glaube du brauchst diesen E-Schein auch wenns dein privater Teich ist. Wegen Tierschutz und so. Da interessiert es wirklich keine Sau ob du glaubst, das diese Lebewesen dir gehören, nur weil du den Teich gekauft hast


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Die Harener alle unter einen Kamm scheren ihr seid welche..
ok mit dem blei und chris sehe ich ein.. aber jeder hat in seiner jugend dummheiten gemacht.. und ich denke, besser sowass und es einsehen, als irgenwo was klauen oder beschädigen oder gewalt an anderen anzuwenden..
Diesen Fehler habe ich nun zumindest eingesehen.
Allerdings dieser gandalf.. noch nie was von dem gehört... 

Was hat der schnaps denn nun mit dem teich zu tun


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Was hat der schnaps denn nun mit dem teich zu tun



Ganz einfach..man(n) muss schon ziemlich zugedröhnt sein,um auf solche Gaga Ideen zu kommen|uhoh:


----------



## Micha383 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

ich wüsste schon ne lösung mit strom aber billig wird die nicht und braucht auch viel schmiere beim energieversorger.

nur haste danach keine beutäubten sondern gekochte fische|kopfkrat


----------



## Joker66 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

@Gandalf 

Ich hab auch ne Lösung für dich.

Pinkel einfach in den Teich - 
bei dem Drogencoktail den du nimmst, 
schwemmen die Fische auch sofort auf und machen dir die Laolawelle :vik:


----------



## Downbeat (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Fällt nur mir der örtliche Zusammenhang auf? Ist in Lingen das AKW ausgelaufen, oder hat Holland `nen Chemieversuch gezündet.

Irgendwie scheint der Schwachsinn sich ja lokal zu zentrieren.


----------



## wusel345 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Gandalf-Haren, frag mal in der Schule deinen Physiklehrer was passiert, wenn man Strom in einen Teich leitet und keine Ahnung von der Materie hat.

Ich habe schon viel Quatsch gelesen und dachte dabei immer "das kann man nicht mehr toppen". Es geht immer noch. 

Du kannst auch das AKW in Lingen anzapfen, den Saft in den Teich leiten und ihn und die Fische auf diese Weise illuminieren. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Elektrofischen selbstgemacht*

Und aus die Maus.

Drei Spamer, ein Doppelaccount, Langeweile und dann mal eben im AB die Leute verarschen.

Ist immer eine recht kurzfristige Sache. 

Tschüß.


----------

